# Bildbearbeitungswettbewerb / Logitech Harmony gewinnen



## siebenstein80 (12. November 2009)

hallo!

kuckt mal ich hab hier einen Bildbearbeitungscontest gefunden, wo man eine Logitech Harmony gewinnen kann: http://www.ibood.com/de/de/topic/9433/
Hat jemand diese Fernbedienung? Lohnt sich der Aufwand dafür? Würde ja glatt mal einen Beitrag einsenden, wenn es sich lohnt... Hmm was sagt ihr?

Kennt ihr noch andere Webseiten mit solchen Bildbearbeitungscontests?
ich weiß auch nicht ob das hier das richtige Forum ist (ansonsten bitte meinen beitrag verschieben.

Danke für eure Meinungen.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch für andere user interessant.

ciao,

Siebenstein


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. November 2009)

Hi,
also die Harmony ist die BigMama unter den Fernbedienungen, auch wenn sie etwas kacke aussieht  .
Also die Fernbedienung kostet so zwischen 100 und 200 Euro im iNet.
Also kann sich je nach Aufwand des Bildes schon lohnen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (12. November 2009)

Harmony ist der Name der Universalfernbedienungen von Logitech. Es gibt sie von 50Eur(525) bis 400Eur(Harmony 1100). Die 885 ist eine super funktionierende UFB. Ich hab die kleinste (525), die keine frei wählbaren Graphics/Logos für das Display benutzt.

Wenn man eine UFB sucht, ist die als Preis ausgeschriebene 885 sicherlich eine der besten. Nach dem Preis kannst Du selbst stöbern.

mfg chmee


----------

